

UK student wins Microsoft Excel World Championship - stollercyrus
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-14401766

======
iwwr
It would be nice if we had some screencasts of the winners at work.

~~~
stollercyrus
Agreed. I'm curious about what kinds of tasks they were asked to perform.

